# The most tadpoles I've ever had



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So like usualy, every month my frogs make eggs and usually it is not much tadpoles. I just counted them and I have at least between 34-37 tadpoles. This is the most I've ever had. Good thing I have an airstone and I hope at least half survive. I know they are tough to keep them alive. Wish me luck to keep some alive!


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So I had 36 total and found that 1 has passed away so now that leaves me with 35. Look at how cute they are though! An no I don't keep them in there. I cleaned out the container that I have them in and put them in there. But they are back in their main home for now.


----------



## CoalTheCat (Jul 23, 2017)

Congrats on the tadpoles! What species of frog are they?


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

African dwarf frogs. I had 12 left today but somehow one got stuck between netting and breeder box. )= So now I have 11 left. Let's hope these guys make it.


----------



## jordy (Jun 11, 2016)

you managed to breed adf? thats pretty awesome i hope they survive because i heard they are hard to keep alive


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey they breed all on their own lol. And yes they are hard to keep alive. Today marks 3 weeks since I've had them even though most have already died.


----------

